# brandons picture thread!



## fang333999 (Sep 27, 2008)

whooo!















haha made in china  















mama with sack

























fatty!





















my new p pulcher!!!






and of course my gbb


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 27, 2008)

Im jealous of your P.Pulcher.... I want one soo bad.


----------



## fang333999 (Sep 27, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> Im jealous of your P.Pulcher.... I want one soo bad.


sooo gorgeous. ill be breeding her so youll be on my list   first of course


----------



## Trav (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice GBB. They don't require misting what so ever. To much humidity can actually kill a GBB. They like it bone dry with only a water dish.


----------



## fang333999 (Sep 27, 2008)

ill have to make sure it drinks from the bottle cap from now on


----------



## fang333999 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## fang333999 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## robc (Sep 28, 2008)

Great looking collection.....you shoud be proud bro!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## fang333999 (Sep 30, 2008)

GIANT


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 4, 2008)

new h gigas!!


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 5, 2008)

more pics!


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 5, 2008)

more more more


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 5, 2008)

Any pics of your p.pulcher yet:drool: ?:drool:


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 5, 2008)

nope not for a few more days, shes still settling in and stuff but i will get pics as promised


----------



## mcliff1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Your H. gigas is a great looking T!


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 5, 2008)

thank you, shes beautiful shes been digging all day. she grabs a hunk of dirt, then empties the hunk into her water dish. every load


----------



## jonnysebachi (Oct 5, 2008)

That is a cool collection.  Like the one of the T hanging off the piece of wood.


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks! shes a very lively, friendly t. we love her here   shes gettin big too, like 7 inches. oops wait, the p irminia or the l difficilis? well they're both awesome haha


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## olablane (Oct 6, 2008)

MOST EXCELLENT COLLECTION!!! you have several that I need to get, P.Irminia for one.


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks, that means a lot!! yeah get the p irminia, they're awesome. beautiful, especially full size, but also as slings


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## fang333999 (Oct 7, 2008)

shakin off the cobwebs


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 7, 2008)

That gigas is big. My girl is getting pretty big too!


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 7, 2008)

my gigas is only 4 inches


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 7, 2008)

how really? Mines about that size too! Just dug her up and she didnt even try to bite me! lol. I love this species....


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 7, 2008)

same, mines a total sweetheart when you take it out of its enclosure. its like handling a rosie


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 7, 2008)

Mine has been known to bite. Just ask the pet store employee who so intellingently tried to pick her up like she was a little pink toe  .

She has ALWAYS tried to take me out. But suprisingly she didnt try this time. Maybe she has a full belly and is to full to try...full belly? H.Gigas? Yea right! lol.


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 7, 2008)

haha believe me, mine is CRAZY. she makes my obts look like nothing. i mean she throws temper tantrums like nothing, and is FAST. but once you take her out of her environment she really is as docile as can be. she was so fun to play with, but once she's in her domain you better watch out   she ran up our forceps and just missed my dads finger.


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, I really love this species.


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 10, 2008)

my poor girl   shes so much better now!!


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think I just peed a little when I saw that pulcher. Is she missing a leg? Is she still breedable?


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 10, 2008)

lol no missing legs, and if i do breed her im going to wait until she molts again. shes a beauty!


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 10, 2008)

That she is...


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## fang333999 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## fang333999 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 12, 2008)

fang333999 said:


>




Are these your OBT's?


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 12, 2008)

suure are


----------



## Thompson08 (Oct 12, 2008)

are you doing a communal with them? they are soo cute


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 12, 2008)

hmm i havent decided yet. ive thought about it, i might sell them all or just keep a few for a communal. that would be fun


----------



## Thompson08 (Oct 12, 2008)

sounds cool. Communals are very cool!


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 14, 2008)

excavating!!!!!




















poor guy's gettin old  






























p rufilata





a avic





g rosea


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 15, 2008)

c crawshayi time!!!


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 15, 2008)

:drool: Very pretty:clap:


----------



## Zoltan (Oct 15, 2008)

Looking good, how big is she?


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 15, 2008)

Eraisuithon said:


> Looking good, how big is she?


almost 4 inches, shes a sweetheart......for now


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 15, 2008)

molted avic sling










p pulcher webbing some




















spinneretts!!


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 17, 2008)

I still say that of all of your Ts, the pulcher is my favorite.


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 18, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> I still say that of all of your Ts, the pulcher is my favorite.


thank you   shes such a pretty t. very gentle too. shes next on my list of ts to breed. id love some more of her runnin around


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 22, 2008)

Lets see some pics of you holding that crawshayi and gigas!!


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 22, 2008)

haha, screw the crawshayi, but i deleted the pics of the gigas walking across my hand


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 22, 2008)

I thought you could hold your crawshayi? Which is a bold move in my opinion.


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah i dont think ill risk it, maybe someday if im feelin lucky


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 22, 2008)

Wise choice, haha. Those things are sweet, but I wouldnt hold one.


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## fang333999 (Oct 25, 2008)

please excuse my dirty hands, i had just walked in from yardwork , (no pesticides in my yard whatsoever)


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 27, 2008)

*friggin' incredible!*

Those are some *awesome* shots!  I have a canon powershot but even on the close up setting my pictures are blurry if I try to shoot anything near what you did.  And, yes, I am jealous of your collection. 

--the nature boy


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 27, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Those are some *awesome* shots!  I have a canon powershot but even on the close up setting my pictures are blurry if I try to shoot anything near what you did.  And, yes, I am jealous of your collection.
> 
> --the nature boy


WOW thanks man! yeah but you have to consider how many pictures i delete before posting these


----------



## Scott C. (Oct 29, 2008)

The world will never have enough OBTs in it =D Nicely done dude.... and chalk another one up to _pulcher_ envy.

Sweet pics Brandon :clap:


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 29, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> The world will never have enough OBTs in it =D Nicely done dude.... and chalk another one up to _pulcher_ envy.
> 
> Sweet pics Brandon :clap:


thanks man, i do love my pulcher girl, plus the obts are growing fast, moving fast too


----------



## BrotherM213 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sweet pics.  I can't wait until my gigas is that big and beautiful, the pulcher and Irminia are hot looking T's.  nice collection


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 29, 2008)

thank you! hopefully the irminia will be gravid soon, we had mated her a couple weeks ago. next time the pulcher molts, im going to try to breed her too


----------



## BrotherM213 (Oct 29, 2008)

That's awesome.  I have a male for my female Irminia coming.  I can't wait to have a ton of them running around, they're so cool.  Good luck!


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks, same to you! i would looove a ton of irminia babies. i would love pulcher babies even more


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 30, 2008)

some picsss













































p rufilata






yeaaaa


----------



## LasidoraGT (Oct 30, 2008)

Im jealous of everything I dont have cept' your arboreals. not a big fan of them


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice collection man.
Nice shots as well


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks, yeah i have days where i go on a pic spree and yesterday was one of them


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 31, 2008)

What species of aphonopelma is that? It looks like a moderatum?


----------



## fang333999 (Oct 31, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> What species of aphonopelma is that? It looks like a moderatum?


a sp. new river


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Niiice. Those are on my list.


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 1, 2008)

another pic of her in a second


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 1, 2008)

s calceatum





s calceatum again


----------



## Thompson08 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice t's man :worship: . Lets see you hold that S. calceatum ;P


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 1, 2008)

haha at this size, no problem


----------



## Thompson08 (Nov 1, 2008)

fang333999 said:


> haha at this size, no problem


lol but then it would jump everywhere


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> lol but then it would jump everywhere


pssh, just like holding an avic, without getting crapped on


----------



## Thompson08 (Nov 1, 2008)

lol that would be an A. avic using super speedy feet.


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Calceatum....nice.
New river.....nice.

I want 50 of eatch )


----------



## LasidoraGT (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, nice t's you got there, I love the new river


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 1, 2008)

Mike_23 said:


> Wow, nice t's you got there, I love the new river


thanks, shes a very interesting one, pretty too


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 3, 2008)

i love my rosie!





some of the b smithi










GBB










g auerostriata





mm p irminia





c crawshayi





h gigas butt shot


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 3, 2008)

I want a C.Crawshayi real bad.


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 3, 2008)

def. save up for one, theyre awesome!!! everyone says theyre pet holes, but i see mine 24/7 because it built its burrow along the wall of the tank. i guess i got lucky


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 3, 2008)

I want one as a 1-2 inch sling. Ever since I saw a little 2 inch sling at an expo I have just been wanting one.


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 11, 2008)

l difficilis: me handling-




















dad handling-










now some of the avic "boots"


----------



## BrotherM213 (Nov 12, 2008)

Those are good looking T's.  Nice collection.


----------



## clam1991 (Nov 12, 2008)

fang333999 said:


> def. save up for one, theyre awesome!!! everyone says theyre pet holes, but i see mine 24/7 because it built its burrow along the wall of the tank. i guess i got lucky


i told you to get one
bet your happy you did

now if you breed em you have to send me 5 minimum


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 27, 2008)

*handling my baby "cinnamon"*


----------



## Thompson08 (Nov 27, 2008)

fang333999 said:


>


holy crap nice shots! You have guts ;D


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 27, 2008)

naah man shes a sweetheart  although when we bought her she bit the paintbrush and wouldnt let go.....


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 27, 2008)

*singapore blue handlinng part two*


----------



## Thompson08 (Nov 27, 2008)

does she ever run up your arm? Lol I handled my regalis and it ran up my arm and it was all over my back lol ;P fast little buggers.


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah but i always get her on my other hand in time, shes very docile though, just quick sometimes


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 29, 2008)

I would never hold my H.Gigas. That things a bat out of hell.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Nov 29, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> I would never hold my H.Gigas. That things a bat out of hell.


Lol, once my "Gigas" is out of her cage, she is sweet as can be.


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 29, 2008)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Lol, once my "Gigas" is out of her cage, she is sweet as can be.


lol same here man, IN her cage is a different story


----------



## the nature boy (Nov 29, 2008)

fang333999 said:


> lol same here man, IN her cage is a different story


Ditto.

--the nature boy


----------



## fang333999 (Dec 4, 2008)

she loves me i swear.....she was just a little cranky is all















awwwww


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 4, 2008)

fang333999 said:


> she loves me i swear.....she was just a little cranky is all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these both H.Gigas? One looks almost black.


----------



## fang333999 (Dec 4, 2008)

nope the one on the left is an h minax


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 5, 2008)

fang333999 said:


> nope the one on the left is an h minax


Aahhh. I see.


----------



## fang333999 (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah, but im selling him to "haplofool". but ill have some more pics on here soon. im going into my t room right n...........


----------



## fang333999 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## fang333999 (Dec 14, 2008)

*are you kidding cinnamon*


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 14, 2008)

fang333999 said:


>


Is that a baby H.Gig? Very cute! I love this species.


----------



## fang333999 (Dec 14, 2008)

that would be a baby h gig   lol the baby is even faster than my big female on the floor its funny


----------



## YeloNeck (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like they say : Water plz !!


----------



## fang333999 (Dec 21, 2008)

dad and i handling precious


----------



## fang333999 (Dec 24, 2008)

obt in a tube of paper she ran into





boots the a avic climbing on dad





my favooorite





thirsty!





i know its not a t but,





yes, i had to get dumb unstuck





p pulcher





so cutte


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow the legs on the obt look weird! I  love the H. mac dude, one of my favorite species!! You liking the snow??


----------



## fang333999 (Dec 24, 2008)

lol, the snow is ok. hopefully itll snow tomorrow. but yeah i love my h mac too


----------



## fang333999 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## fang333999 (Dec 25, 2008)

some pics of cinnamon










some fuzz on her left pedipalp


----------



## fang333999 (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## fang333999 (Dec 26, 2008)

*3rd instar p murinus*

fiesty little feller  :mrgreen:


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 26, 2008)

wow, just wow! Your camera has a nice macro lense :clap:


----------



## fang333999 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> wow, just wow! Your camera has a nice macro lense :clap:


thank you   i enjoy it very much


----------



## Dave (Jan 24, 2009)

How often do you handle H maculata to get her so calm:? Mine is amazingly fast!


----------



## fang333999 (Jan 24, 2009)

Dave said:


> How often do you handle H maculata to get her so calm:? Mine is amazingly fast!



mine is also fast. but when i handle her she isnt for some reason. also i dont handle her often at all. just have to stay calm and expect the speed lol


----------



## fang333999 (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Thompson08 (Jun 6, 2009)

fang333999 said:


>


Glad to see your thread back up!!! Very nice pic


----------



## fang333999 (Jun 6, 2009)

thank you! yeah i needed more pictures   ill have even more up tomorrow


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 18, 2009)

just bringing this back from the dead


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 26, 2009)

*my beautiful gbb*


----------



## fang333999 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## fang333999 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## fang333999 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## fang333999 (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## fang333999 (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## fang333999 (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## fang333999 (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## fang333999 (Jan 6, 2017)

hopefully picking up a new camera soon


----------



## Olan (Jan 6, 2017)

Is that cinnamon in post #130? How big is she now?


----------



## fang333999 (Jan 7, 2017)

Olan said:


> Is that cinnamon in post #130? How big is she now?


Unfortunately I had ended up downsizing years ago, cinnamon was sold with a few others. post #130 is my current 7" female, and I have a little 1 inch sling as well


----------



## Olan (Jan 7, 2017)

Ah, that's too bad. That's a good looking spider though!


----------



## fang333999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Olan said:


> Ah, that's too bad. That's a good looking spider though!


I always think about my past collection and all of the personalities. I know, she was the healthiest looking gigas Ive ever had definitely. I really should've kept her


----------



## fang333999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Poecilotheria Ornata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fang333999 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## fang333999 (Jan 8, 2017)

without flash(left) vs. with flash(right)

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## RepugnantOoze (Jan 8, 2017)

I think with flash is better it makes her setae stand out better because of the shadow. Either way beautiful collection.


----------



## fang333999 (Jan 9, 2017)

RepugnantOoze said:


> I think with flash is better it makes her setae stand out better because of the shadow. Either way beautiful collection.


thanks man, I do like the flash too. Sometimes first thing in the morning the sunrise is really bright and I can get a nice illuminated shot just using the natural light.


----------



## fang333999 (Jan 9, 2017)

she should be full of eggs, well see


----------

